# Ebay GHRP2 + 6



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

hey guys, heard from one of my friends that theres reliable peptides being sold on ebay, so as you do i went to check it out, seems like their is and all the feedback on that sellers profile has been left positive by numerous accounts with previous purchase history, i was wondering if anyone had ever gone and bought from ebay and do you really think its the real deal, whats everyones thoughts?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Power sellers will not sell rubbish it's not worth it,i would not


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, I wonder who is selling that??? lol!!


----------



## Jones123 (Jan 21, 2011)

Can you link to one on eBay?? Are you allowed to do That??


----------



## Jones123 (Jan 21, 2011)

Scratch that.....found em


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's where I buy all my drugs


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Power sellers will not sell rubbish it's not worth it,i would not


Not me,but that is a fact----presumption the route to all F ups lol


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Fook me, there's loads!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

they sell anything on ebay. theres even steroid booklets wink wink :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

m575 said:


> they sell anything on ebay. theres even steroid booklets wink wink :lol:


 Just seen them...wtf???


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

easy way of getting round the listing being removed for blatently selling it on there


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

So, what else is 'hidden' on there then?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

m575 said:


> they sell anything on ebay. theres even steroid booklets wink wink :lol:


you can sell anything as long as you write the correct stuff, this sh*t is funny :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Whats the most outrageuos stuff youve seen?


----------



## Jones123 (Jan 21, 2011)

First source I ever found was on eBay! Selling 'old dbol tubs'! Never bought better tubs since!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Whats the most outrageuos stuff youve seen?


someone claiming to have a **** tissue with taylor lautner's (the twilight wearwolf) spunk on it, aparently collected by maid after he checked out of the hotel.

chewing gum spat out by sir alex ferguson.

fart in a jar.

some pretty weird sh*t in general


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

That is some strange stuff!


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

haha, yeah i heard this stuff one ebay was just salt, and others say other wise! just wondered what everyones thoughts on this were, you do find some outrageous stuff being sold on there, like something called panaxoside roids and theyre selling like mad, apparently they got tested and it come back as just glucose O.O


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

What do u type in to get the steriod booklets up?


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Bump


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

m575 said:


> they sell anything on ebay. theres even steroid booklets wink wink :lol:


found steroid booklets.. is there some kind of cryptic message im not getting?


----------



## Jones123 (Jan 21, 2011)

L00NEY said:


> found steroid booklets.. is there some kind of cryptic message im not getting?


Not in this case, don't think that was the best example of cryptic eBay sales. Like I posted... Often people offer 'used dianabol tub' ' empty...no steroid...once contained dbol' .....£60

Take from THAT what you will!

P.s there are none up at the sec.


----------



## bricey25 (Apr 21, 2012)

type for example dianabol and see what comes up


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

a friend of mine reccomended a seller to me on ebay once selling porcelain budha ornaments...I thought WTF, but clicked buy it now out of pure faith and in return got 10ml sust 250 !!! hahaha class!


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

apollo17 said:


> a friend of mine reccomended a seller to me on ebay once selling porcelain budha ornaments...I thought WTF, but clicked buy it now out of pure faith and in return got 10ml sust 250 !!! hahaha class!


Yeah, but I wanted the porcelain budha god damn it!!!


----------

